# CAPTCHA for searching WM Inventory??



## rhonda (Jun 15, 2017)

Well that is new!

I just tried to search for Bonus Time using the 'Vacation Planning' page's search feature.  After clicking the [Search] button, I was presented with a CAPTCHA style challenge, "Choose all the squares with <some image>"

Oh, hmm.  I'm guessing this is to defeat/deter individuals from writing tools that automate their inventory queries to their advantage?


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a PITA.  It pops up for every search or even if you just want to calculate how many credits you need.  Here are a couple of threads:
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=47269
and a suggested work around which works for me in this one: https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=47284


Sue


----------



## rhonda (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you for the tips and links, Sue!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

....and sometimes I can't even figure out the picture, if it is select pictures with the following, but even the click the boxes that this image is found is, that one is whacky at times too.  

I select it one way and it works, then a few more search later I get presented with the same image I select the same boxes and it DOES NOT WORK.  Now that makes no sense.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 28, 2017)

Good grief.  Tonight I had to go through almost 10 puzzles to begin searching for Bonus Time.  Some of the puzzles are now "interactive" much like the whack-a-mole game: they refresh as you are selecting the squares.  Bah-hum-bug to this!


----------

